# je donne mon ipod 20G



## azqswx (10 Mars 2004)

J'ai réinstallé le logiciel Itunes dans mon PC, (wind XP ) et lorsque je met un cd de musique , itunes n'affiche pas le nom du cd et ses pistes.
lors de l'installation d'itunes la page qui doit me demander si je souhaite convertir mes morceaux de musique n'apparait pas. Enfin, j'ai installer itunes dans un portable et il fonctionne trés bien. le soucis c que c n'est pa mon portable donc je suis obliger de trouver une solution. 
merci sincèrement


----------



## ficelle (10 Mars 2004)

jamais tu n'écoutes ce qu'on te dis ?


----------



## r e m y (10 Mars 2004)

Visiblement l'usage à haute dose de Windows XP est néfaste à la santé...


----------



## azqswx (10 Mars 2004)

j'écoute et je fais , et ca ne marche pas alors ne tire pas trop sur la ficelle


----------



## azqswx (10 Mars 2004)

meme wind XP , ca ne v rien dire pour moi, je suis un musicien qui se retrouve avec un ipod, chacun son truc, merci pour ton aide


----------



## r e m y (10 Mars 2004)

Alors
1 - est-ce que ton PC est connecté à Internet quand tu lances iTunes?
2 - si oui, mets le CD audio dans le lecteur et dans iTunes choisis "récupérer le noms des pistes" dans le menu ad hoc
3 - ensuites si tu veux importer les musiques du CD sur ton disque dur, cliques simplement le bouton IMPORTER


----------



## ficelle (10 Mars 2004)

azqswx a dit:
			
		

> meme wind XP , ca ne v rien dire pour moi, je suis un musicien qui se retrouve avec un ipod, chacun son truc, merci pour ton aide



comme je te l'ai dis en mp, XP est inconnu pour beaucoup de gens du forum, alors attend sagement le passage d'un connaisseur sans lancer un sujet toute les 5 mn, ou cherche un forum + specifique.
pour ça, il y a google


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mars 2004)

azqswx a dit:
			
		

> meme wind XP , ca ne v rien dire pour moi, je suis un musicien qui se retrouve avec un ipod, chacun son truc, merci pour ton aide



Ecoute... comment t'expliquer... ca a l'air compliqué comme ca mais en fait c'est tres simple:

- Tu as un probleme
- Tu pose une question (le plus precisement possible)
- Tu attend d'avoir des reponses
- Tu essaye les conseils qu'on te donne
- Si ca ne marche toujours pas tu explique ce qui se passe  *en restant dans le meme fil * (a la suite des reponses quoi) et en restant TRES PRECIS dans tes questions

Voila...

Did you get it?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mars 2004)

laissez tomber il en veut plus de son iPod ... aboule, je saurais m'en occuper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS :  _t'as pas des cloppes en plus ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mars 2004)

Je lui ai conseillé d'aller sur ipodfanatic... Surtout que personne ne leur dise que c'est moi qui l'ai envoyé la bas


----------

